# Christie vetoes gun magazine reduction bill.........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

"Mass violence will not end by changing the number of bullets loaded into a gun," said Christie.
Christie vetoes gun magazine reduction bill


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

That MUST be an Internet hoax. We all know that there's is no rational sanity in politics any more.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

at least one person in NJ has any darn sense


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Presidential aspirations I'm sure. I've read his comments I just hope he means it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

He's got my vote.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

desertman said:


> Presidential aspirations I'm sure. I've read his comments I just hope he means it.


He means it; right up until the opposite position will get him more votes or power. Then he'll switch in the blink of an eye.

IMO, he's a "Fair-weather friend of the 2nd Amendment."


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> He means it; right up until the opposite position will get him more votes or power. Then he'll switch in the blink of an eye.
> 
> IMO, he's a "Fair-weather friend of the 2nd Amendment."


Perhaps, but we must give credit where credit is due regardless of political aspirations. Besides, in the link below Christie appears to pose like George Washington crossing the Potomac leading his troops to victory, can't go wrong with that one.

Christie vetoes magazine ban bill, rewrites it as mental health measure


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good for him

Good for us

:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's something about Christie that rubs me the wrong way, and my gut tells me he's not what he appears to be.


----------



## petej (Jul 5, 2014)

At least he vetoed it, here in CT we got our heads cut off from the POS that runs this state!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> There's something about Christie that rubs me the wrong way, and my gut tells me he's not what he appears to be.


He's a Republican governor of one of the most Liberal states in the country, that should tell us something. The only thing this man stands for is getting his fat ass elected. He can't run for governor again so he doesn't give a damn about New Jersey so it's now on to bigger and better things. He wouldn't have been elected governor of that state if he ran on true Republican principles.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> 
> He's a Republican governor of one of the most Liberal states in the country, that should tell us something. The only thing this man stands for is getting his fat ass elected. He can't run for governor again so he doesn't give a damn about New Jersey so it's now on to bigger and better things. He wouldn't have been elected governor of that state if he ran on true Republican principles.


You know something, I think you just nailed it for me. :smt038


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

He really believes he has a shot at the Republican nomination to run for President.

I'm not sure he's ever been south of Delaware or west of Trenton.

He has no idea of what the rest of the country thinks. 

AFS


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AirForceShooter:


> He really believes he has a shot at the Republican nomination to run for President.


Chris Christie will not be elected President of the United States, I said this about McCain and Romney. As long as the Republican establishment keeps on promoting and nominating "Rino's" they will continue to lose the White House. McCain was and still is completely out of touch with reality and only represents McCain. Romney was another Republican who like Christie was elected governor of another of the most Liberal states in America who stood for absolutely nothing except that he wanted to be president. What a pathetic bunch of losers! Time to tell Rove and Co. to go to Hell. God help us if they nominate Jeb "reach across the aisle" Bush. We need a candidate that will not compromise with the enemy, every time we compromise we lose more freedom. We need an uncompromising "Constitutional Conservative" as our nominee. We can not under any circumstances support any nominee that supports any type of amnesty for illegal immigrants, not only will this be the death of the Republican Party but of the United States of America as we know it.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> There's something about Christie that rubs me the wrong way, and my gut tells me he's not what he appears to be.


My gut tells me he's a RINO!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Dframe said:


> My gut tells me he's a RINO!


My point being the "Rino" did the right thing by vetoing the 10 round mag capacity bill. I like his reasoning on the matter as well. It flew in the Face of legislation passed by Dems in: MD, NY, Conn, etc.... I believe a lot of people are missing the point. If Christie were a Democratic Governor forget about it. Christie for President!:smt033


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner:
If Christie had been running for governor of New Jersey again, that bill would have been signed. Political opportunism is what drives this man's decisions. The big question is what would he be like as president? But we needn't worry about it. If nominated, Chris Christie will not be elected President of the United States.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

The image of him kissing obamas butt two weeks before the election was enough for me. He may have done the right thing here but his track record supports what desertman said above


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Dframe said:


> He may have done the right thing here


He "may" have done the right thing here? Did he do the right thing or not is the question.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lest we forget the anti gun bills he did sign..........


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> Lest we forget the anti gun bills he did sign..........


Seems Christie can't win for losing, he may as well not vetoed the 10 round ban legislation.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner:


> Seems Christie can't win for losing, he may as well not vetoed the 10 round ban legislation.


The problem is this man can not be trusted period. Everything he does is calculated to what he thinks will further his political career. He is a career politician and a calculating fiend. He wants the nomination, he needs our vote and will do anything/say anything to secure it. He's attempting to use us, he couldn't give a rat's ass about the 2nd Amendment. If he does get the nomination and the presidency (which ain't gonna happen) he will turn around and screw us, only this time it will be on a national level. He's not that hard to figure out. I would have rather he signed the damn legislation, at least he would have been honest. What has he done during his term as governor to ease New Jersey's oppressive gun control laws? Especially for those trying to legally obtain a concealed carry permit?



> Expanding New Jersey's Already Stringent Gun Control Measures:
> New Jersey has the second toughest gun laws in the country. The first facet of Christie's plan seeks to make them even stricter.
> This includes banning future purchases of the Barrett .50 Caliber. Christie's plan would also strengthen the state's background check requirement by requiring mental health records to be included during the process at the time of a firearm purchase. The plan requires gun buyers to present a valid government photo ID, along with the already-mandatory Firearms Purchaser Identification Card.
> 
> Read More: Chris Christie Unveils Sweeping Gun Control Plans | Chris Christie Unveils Sweeping Gun Control Plans


----------

